# do we really need l.e.d. or is this the solution



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

http://www.extremetech.com/extreme/...re-cheap-bright-shatterproof-and-flicker-free


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

Cool! I wonder if anyone has stuck a PAR meter under those things?


----------



## K Randall (Nov 23, 2004)

Very interesting!


----------



## asukawashere (Mar 11, 2009)

...I _sooooo_ want one for my birthday! '


----------



## Yo-han (Oct 15, 2010)

Looks very interesting, especially if it is true about the spectrum. But they say they will be cheap, I doubt that, anything woth carbon nanotubes is expensive


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

It will either be this or the fiber optic sunlight collectors that are already on the market, but cost major $$$.


----------



## DonaldmBoyer (Aug 18, 2005)

That's why I ended getting another HO T5 lighting system...I'm hoping that by the time this new system is ready to replace, there may be a cost effective and newer option than T5's. For now, the LED's available are too pricey and don't give the same look as the T5 bulbs. I don't see that changing really soon. They'll probably have decent LED systems in two years, and they will be fairly cheap another two years after that. Plenty of time for this plastic bulb to catch on and compete!! 

Will it be intense enough though? Someone already mentioned the PAR...I would like to know that, too!


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

it's interested, the charts show they are dead on. just waiting to see what the price will be.


----------



## TarantulaGuy (Apr 15, 2009)

I saw this when ScienceDaily posted the article, sweet tech! And yeah, my first thought was "How can we use this for growing aquatic plants!"  Will be very excited to see how this shapes up over the next few years.


----------



## Aqua_Man (Oct 21, 2012)

Thanks but I will take lasers instead. 

Anyone notice LED lights always appear washed out in person with livestock?


----------

